# A good bed suggestion?



## neph01 (Aug 11, 2017)

Can anybody recommend a good bed? My dog had ripped his 4th bed in three months


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

It's hard when they go through the destructive phase. Kong makes a pillow bed that is supposed to be stronger then most. A lot of exercise before crating will help a little too.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

K9 ballistics. They are expensive but worth it. My male ripped every single crate mat, bed, blanket etc we tried in his crate until I bit the bullet and got this crate mat. He has held up for months now with only a few scratches and washes well. They have a 90 day rip proof guarentee.


----------



## neph01 (Aug 11, 2017)

EckoMac said:


> It's hard when they go through the destructive phase. Kong makes a pillow bed that is supposed to be stronger then most. A lot of exercise before crating will help a little too.


We go for long walks before bed lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neph01 (Aug 11, 2017)

DynamicDuo said:


> K9 ballistics. They are expensive but worth it. My male ripped every single crate mat, bed, blanket etc we tried in his crate until I bit the bullet and got this crate mat. He has held up for months now with only a few scratches and washes well. They have a 90 day rip proof guarentee.


Thank you definitely checking them out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey neph01! Have seen you around lately. Hope all's well with you. How is Rambo boy doing (besides tearing up his bed)?

Joe


----------

